# License off!



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

So i couldn't go on opening day because I have so many licenses my wallet is too fat to comfortably sit down, and now I misplaced all my licenses. I thought i'd start a what license do you have thread. See how much we donate to the state. Here's mine this year:

Hunting license
Freshwater fishing
Saltwater fishing
turkey permit
muzzleloader permit
archery permit
deer permit
sambar deer license.
St vincent archery 
Eglin res hunting permit
Gator trapper


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

While its a good idea to have it on you, if you have ID they can call it in and find out if you have the proper licenses.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

JoeZ said:


> While its a good idea to have it on you, if you have ID they can call it in and find out if you have the proper licenses.


Dont count on it.

Last summer I forgot my fishing license and got stopped. They wouldnt call it in and gave me a ticket. I had to drive to the court house and bring my license and pay ten dollars to prove I had it.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

A hunting license is just like a drivers license. If you are actively hunting or diving you are required to have the license on your person. If not, you are subject to a ticket.

This past year I have.......
general hunting
management area
deer
archery
muzzle loader
Blackwater quota (free)
Field trial area ML quota (free)
fresh water fishing
salt water fishing
alligator


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I buy a gold sportsman every year. $101.50 and it covers everything.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> While its a good idea to have it on you, if you have ID they can call it in and find out if you have the proper licenses.


nope! fished becks lake and forgot it in the truck...i could see the truck from where we were...FWC said here is your ticket if you actually have your license you can go to the court house and pay $5 and have it thrown out, have a good day fishing sir!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Gold Sportsman for Florida

Sportsman for Mississippi

Saltwater Fishing for Alabama

Saltwater Fishing for Louisiana


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, I'm lucky I guess. I can recall atleast 3 times they've either called it in or figured the hassle wasn't worth it and let me go.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

This is all you need never have to worry again! Life time sportsman


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Flatspro said:


> This is all you need never have to worry again! Life time sportsman


 
I wouldn't post my information like that on a open web site for everybody to copy.:no:


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

Flatspro said:


> This is all you need never have to worry again! Life time sportsman


 how much does that run?


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Lifetime Disability hunting and fishing license = Free VA


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

i am 80% through the va..... would that be something i could get?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

armywags said:


> i am 80% through the va..... would that be something i could get?


try...whats the worst they can tell you? no?


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

Very true


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

fisheye48 said:


> nope! fished becks lake and forgot it in the truck...i could see the truck from where we were...FWC said here is your ticket if you actually have your license you can go to the court house and pay $5 and have it thrown out, have a good day fishing sir!


Game wardens almost did the same to me. I stepped off the dock onto the boat and they were loading up a they said let me see y'all licenses. I looked and said oh I left it in the truck I'll go get it and he said no you can't give me your drivers license. I hopped off the boat and walked to the truck got my license and handed it to him with my DL. He said I told you you can't do that and I said why not? And he said cuz I said so and ur getting a ticket for fishing without a license. I pulled out my phone and called the FWC gave them his badge number and told them he was siting me for fishing and I haven't touched a pole and he waited until I stepped on the boat and when I told him I had it in the truck and went an got it for him he refused it and is writing me a ticket. They said we will take care of it and a few seconds later his radio went off and he talked someone for a second and told us to have a nice day.


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

deersniper270 said:


> Game wardens almost did the same to me. I stepped off the dock onto the boat and they were loading up a they said let me see y'all licenses. I looked and said oh I left it in the truck I'll go get it and he said no you can't give me your drivers license. I hopped off the boat and walked to the truck got my license and handed it to him with my DL. He said I told you you can't do that and I said why not? And he said cuz I said so and ur getting a ticket for fishing without a license. I pulled out my phone and called the FWC gave them his badge number and told them he was siting me for fishing and I haven't touched a pole and he waited until I stepped on the boat and when I told him I had it in the truck and went an got it for him he refused it and is writing me a ticket. They said we will take care of it and a few seconds later his radio went off and he talked someone for a second and told us to have a nice day.




GOOD FOR YOU.... SOMETIMES game wardens get a bit of a power trip..... not all the time but sometimes and it is good to know that the county took care of it for you


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

John B. said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I buy a gold sportsman every year. $101.50 and it covers everything.



Very simple so that is what I also do even though I rarely fish or go to WMA's, but am always ready!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Dont count on it.
> 
> Last summer I forgot my fishing license and got stopped. They wouldnt call it in and gave me a ticket. I had to drive to the court house and bring my license and pay ten dollars to prove I had it.


A dickhead stopped you because i have had someone on my boat that forgot their license and they called to check and make sure they had one and sent us on our way.


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

I go with the "Gold Sportsman" too, but it only runs $20 since I'm retired military. It's a deal that can't be beat!

Smitty


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

1956_4x4 said:


> I go with the "Gold Sportsman" too, but it only runs $20 since I'm retired military. It's a deal that can't be beat!
> 
> Smitty


 that's the way i go aswell..... $20 can't beat that


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I know I threw the topic off with what I said so to contribute properly I have:

Saltwater
Freshwater
Hunting
Deer
Bow
Management stamp
Still hunt quota


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

*License*

I always keep mine in my wallet, however, if I forget it one day I wonder if a cell phone picture of the license would work?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

VA Boy said:


> I always keep mine in my wallet, however, if I forget it one day I wonder if a cell phone picture of the license would work?


It did for my buddy. We were stopped and they accepted the pic with his valid driver's license.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

It's like paying a tax because you forgot your form which shows you paid your tax.......


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> Flatspro said:
> 
> 
> > This is all you need never have to worry again! Life time sportsman
> ...


Can't copy just a piece of plastic you need the drivers license to make one valid.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

baldona523 said:


> So i couldn't go on opening day because I have so many licenses my wallet is too fat to comfortably sit down, and now I misplaced all my licenses. I thought i'd start a what license do you have thread. See how much we donate to the state. Here's mine this year:
> 
> Hunting license yes
> Freshwater fishing yes
> ...


 no

Add

Migratory bird
federal duck
snook
lobster


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

JoeZ said:


> While its a good idea to have it on you, if you have ID they can call it in and find out if you have the proper licenses.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
They can still write you for "failure to carry and exhibit upon demand" or something like
that. 
( depends on who it is)


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just one, My drivers license with correct florida address covers every hunting and fishing license. Oh did I mention I'm 68.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

I got caught without a license one time and asked them to call it in and they told me they couldnt and gave me a ticket as well. i think im gonna start taking pictures of my license and keeping it on my phone. save some space!


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have had FWC officers do both. I was scalloping one time and swam in to shore with my snorkel gear and was stopped on shore, the officer was nice and called in to check our licenses. I also was kayak fishing and forgot my license and was written a ticket, the Officer said "I believe you have a license that is why I'm writing a ticket just take it in and they'll tear it up." Not, costs 7 dollars and stays on your record as fishing with out a license-dropped.

So yes, keep your license on you.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

i was turkey hunting on eglin a few years ago with the a buddy i had met up with early in the am. we went to change spots and i rode with him in his truck, and left my license in my truck (yeah i shoulda had it on my person, but i forgot). we got stopped by the law dog, and he offered to follow us back to my truck where i showed him my license and he said ok thanks you're good to go. i was absolutely shocked and thanked him about a hundred times.


----------

